# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Supprimer une section dont le sous-rapport est vide

## n.brandt

Bonjour,

Jai un rapport avec deux sections dtails qui contiennent chacune un sous-rapport. Le premier sous-rapport fait 3 pages et l'autre sous-rapport fait 6 pages. Il se peut que l'un ou/et l'autre n'est pas de donnes  afficher et dans ce cas, j'aimerais ne rien afficher (section vide). Or, mme avec les options  Supprimer le sous-rapport vide  et  Supprimer la section vide  coche, des pages blanches sont quand mme gnres (3 ou 6 pages).
Quatres cas:
_ sous-rapport 1 (3 pages remplies) + sous-rapport 2 rempli (6 pages remplies)
_ 3 pages vides + sous-rapport 2 rempli (6 pages remplies)
_ sous-rapport 1 (3 pages remplies) + 6 pages vides
_ 9 pages vides

Comment supprimer ces pages vides?
Merci

----------


## bens67

Pour supprimer les sections avec un sous-rapport, je passe par une variable partage (shared numbervar). Si le sous-rapport doit tre vide, j'indique une variable que je rcupre dans le rapport principal pour supprimer la section.

----------


## GaelleH

Supprime les sections vides y compris dans les sous rapports ...

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour, 

Je reprends ce post car je dbute sur Crystal report. Je souhaite en effet masquer des lignes de sous rapport si elles sont vides. 

J'ai cherch comment fonctionnent les variables partage mais n'ai pas vraiment trouv (ou compris plutt  :;):  ). Avez vous des liens ou pouvez vous m'expliquer comment raliser cette opration ?

Merci d'avance 

Cordialement

Timkeeper

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour  tous, 

J'ai trouve une solution, je vous la donne si cela peux aider quelqu'un :

Clique droit sur le sous-rapport > Mise en forme du sous-rapport > Onglet Sous-rapport > Cocher Supprimer si sous-rapport vide.

Clique droit sur la section du sous rapport est situ, Expert Section > Cocher Supprimer si vide.

Je note donc cette question en rsolu.

Cependant, su quelqu'un peu m'expliquer l'histoire de variables partages ?

Merci 

cordialement 

Timkeeper

----------


## Timkeeper

Ntant pas le crateur de la discussion, je n'ai pas le bouton rsolu. Un admin peut peur tre forcer ?

----------


## castorameur

Bonjour TimKeeper

merci pour l'info pour la section avec le sous rapport.
en retour pour les variables partages elles sont expliques dans la FAQ http://sap.developpez.com/faq/crystal-reports/

mais en gros vous dclarez une variable avec shared dans votre tat principal et dans votre sous tat et vous pouvez changer la valeur de cette variable entre votre tat principal et le sous tat (dans un sens et dans l'autre)

----------

